# mrouted

## Kobboi

The files in SRC_URI are still mirrored on distfiles.gentoo.org, but are no longer available at the original debian URLs. Is this package still the right way to experiment with multicast routing or is it deprecated?

----------

## Rexilion

I think it's deprecated: Updated 30 Sep 1999   :Surprised: 

If you don't need 'DVMRP', then this might help you: http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/58/archive/00/00/17/66/176626.html

----------

